# Vaporesso Gemini rta



## Zegee (12/2/16)

Any vendors bringing these in?

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (12/2/16)

Looks interesting...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (12/2/16)

Griffin deck TV4 airflow

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker (16/2/16)

I want to try it too


----------



## Zegee (18/2/16)

any vendors ????????


----------



## Nightwalker (18/2/16)

Pls pls pls


----------



## Greyz (18/2/16)

Just what I needed another joose guzzler


----------



## Zegee (18/2/16)

Retail at vapenw $30 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## capetocuba (26/3/16)

We should have stock of these in silver & black on Wednesday 30th March. I will anounce the arrival on this forum and on our Facebook page


----------

